# Bullets in my firewood



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm posting this here because I think the shooters might find this amazing.

We were out cutting firewood and my son cut into a log and hit a bullet deep in the tree. 
Then when he cut the other end of the log he hit another one.

And they were going different directions ---what are the odds?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I usually blasted a tree when coming in from Muzzleloading hunting for the day if I did not shoot at a deer. I do not keep my ML loaded.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With the amount of shooting round here I wouldn't be surprised to find bullets in all the trees.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bullets are easier on saws than horseshoes. We hit 4 buried in a sawlog with a big circle mill. Blade was toast and mill shutdown for a day. The horseshoes had their ends sharpened and driven into the old oak to accept split rail fence gate.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

There's a saw mill not to far from here. They have a metal detector they found a rail road spike (in time) yikes


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have seen numerous trees with railroad spikes in them just hiking around where we live,reasons unknown.some are not too deep but some only have the heads showing.I always thought,gawd,what would that do to a chainsaw or mill blade?.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Our property has more than one tree with a gunshot wound. A few lucky deer also roam there.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Had a Buddy that worked in a Sawmill in Eastern Kentucky....They found LOTS of bullets....Furthermore they found lots of nails...axe heads...Arrow heads and hundreds of other items


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I usually blasted a tree when coming in from Muzzleloading hunting for the day if I did not shoot at a deer. I do not keep my ML loaded.


I do that too! When Im ready to leave the woods I look around and spot a tree with a dark spot, mushroom, whatever and shoot at it. There are many trees in Edgefield county with .490 round balls in them!


----------

